

Stay Connected with Free Airport Wi-Fi from Google this Holiday Season - PStamatiou
http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/pressrel/20091110_free_airport_wifi_holiday.html

======
zaatar
Ostensibly more useful links:

[http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/pressrel/20091110_free_a...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/pressrel/20091110_free_airport_wifi_holiday.html)

<http://www.freeholidaywifi.com/>

